
FDA Approves Drug with Potential to Treat 90% of Cystic Fibrosis Patients - jawns
https://cysticfibrosisnewstoday.com/2019/10/22/fda-approves-trikafta-1st-vertex-triple-combo-with-potential-to-treat-90-of-cf-patients/
======
rkagerer
_Trikafta will likely carry a list price of $311,000 when it arrives shortly
on the U.S. market_

~~~
coolspot
That’s around $3000/month for 15 years. Not that much for miracle of curing
incurable.

